# I'd ride it!



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This looks like fun! I found it at Brother's motorsports in Brainerd MN


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

:haha: THAT IS COOL!!:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I wonder if I can talk wally world into buying them.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

does it have a winch?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! :rockn:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Now that is cool! I have just the place to use that thing come teal season. :rockn:


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Ride the Brute all day, get back to camp and ride that around all night drunk as a skunk, just needs a cooler rack...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i sent that to my crip friend.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man i could get in trouble with that......


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't think my big A$$ will fit in that seat. That thing's designed for Jimmie Johnson/Jeff Gordon size folks!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

COOL !! I just hope they have something like that around when I get old enough to need one !!! LOL


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This is a prototype. I think they are planing on using them for handicapped hunting. that seat is plenty wide id say 20" +


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That would be the coolest wheelchair in the nursing home! :bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome..


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

That thing is awesome, whats the retail? My brother-in-law needs one, that man doesn't let being in a chair stop him, he rides, shoots, hunts, fishes, and anything else he wants to do. With a chair like that I can only imagine what he would be in too!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

There wasn't a sticker price on it. it just said it was patent pending.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Now we all know if we were to have that thing,
1.We would be trying to put a lift on it for more clearance.
2.There would be a thread started on how to install the MIMB snorkel on it.
:lol:


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Definately needs intake and exhausr snorks!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

You know what WE DO! But not until we remove the battery's and electric motors and install the 10hp Kohler and a hydrostatic transmission off the 0 turn lawn mower!! lol


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

now i won't mind getting old.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL!!!! Could you imagine grandpa chasing grandma around the nursing home with one of these. He would surely catch her now!!!LOL.... If only he cound remember what to do with her when he catches her......LMAO....


----------

